
Ask HN: Experience using Cloud HQ? Is it safe? - matt_the_bass
I&#x27;m looking at some cloud synching solutions and came across a company called Cloud HQ. Their products look great. Does anyone have any experience with them? Are they safe?<p>I&#x27;m interested in two particular products:<p>1. Chrome Extension to sync emails to salesforce<p>2. Backup dropbox to Amazon Glacier.<p>Does anyone have any other companies&#x2F;products to consider for these capabilities?
======
nassaraf
Hey there, and happy new year.

cloudHQ is absolutely safe.

Here's a security link:
[https://www.cloudhq.net/security](https://www.cloudhq.net/security) and a
privacy link too:
[https://www.cloudhq.net/privacy](https://www.cloudhq.net/privacy)

1) Sync emails to salesforce: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-
emails-to-sal...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-emails-to-
salesforce/ohhdkimdflnkkipoeidhibdabcnohkih)

2) Backup Dropbox to AmazonS3:
[https://www.cloudhq.net/backup/dropbox/amazon_s3](https://www.cloudhq.net/backup/dropbox/amazon_s3)

Disclaimer: I'm a cofounder, but stand behind the quality of our services
100%.

Naomi

